
Essential Rust Tools - mooreds
https://www.ultrasaurus.com/2019/06/essential-rust-tools/
======
xvilka
Too scarce. Obviously missing rustfmt, clippy, and many others. See
Development Tools[1] section on Awesome Rust. I would add also a C to Rust
conversion tool - c2rust[2]. I hope also Java to Rust converter[3] would
become comparable too.

[1] [https://github.com/rust-unofficial/awesome-
rust#development-...](https://github.com/rust-unofficial/awesome-
rust#development-tools)

[2] [https://github.com/immunant/c2rust](https://github.com/immunant/c2rust)

[3] [https://github.com/aschoerk/converter-
page](https://github.com/aschoerk/converter-page)

------
_nhynes
To add to the list, my favorites are:

* cargo-expand [0]: dumps the expansion of troublesome macros

* cargo-bloat [1]: explains why a package is so huge

* ripgrep [2]: RIP grep

* llvm-tools-preview (via [3]): the LLVM tools with which Rust was compiled (because LLVM versions sometimes don't interoperate)

[0] [https://crates.io/crates/cargo-expand](https://crates.io/crates/cargo-
expand) [1] [https://crates.io/crates/cargo-
bloat](https://crates.io/crates/cargo-bloat) [2]
[https://crates.io/crates/ripgrep](https://crates.io/crates/ripgrep) [3]
[https://crates.io/crates/cargo-binutils](https://crates.io/crates/cargo-
binutils)

~~~
michaelscott
I'll add to this cargo-edit [0] which lets you add, remove and update
dependencies from terminal. Small additions to cargo but huge timesavers.

[0] [https://github.com/killercup/cargo-
edit](https://github.com/killercup/cargo-edit)

------
est31
To add my own two favourites:

* cargo-outdated which shows you which crates can be updated with a major update

* cargo-tree which shows your entire dependency tree (actually it's a DAG) nicely rendered in the terminal.

------
IshKebab
"Essential Rust Tool" surely - unless I'm missing something this list only has
one item?

Anyway here's one I found recently that lets you build application bundles
easily on MacOS: [https://github.com/burtonageo/cargo-
bundle](https://github.com/burtonageo/cargo-bundle)

